# Pet Dove Care



## thedovecote (Mar 2, 2009)

Ringneck Dove Colors

Written by: Iqbal Niazi


Ringneck Doves come in many colors. There are 46 known colors and three feather structures in Ringneck Doves. There are eight single mutant colors. Single mutant means that there is only one amino acid in the genome. Then there are 39 combination colors. A combination color is when you mix several or a couple of single mutants together to get what you call a combination color. The list of single mutant colors are: Blond, White, Albino, Ivory, Pied, Rosy, Tangerine, and Frosty. The list of the three feather mutants is: Silky, Tufted, and Crested. These three feather mutants can be found in any of the colors found in Ringneck Doves. The list of the 39 combination colors is: Apricot, Fawn pied, Chinmoy, Ice, Orange, Orange Pied, Pink Pied, Peach Pied, Sunkist, Tangerine Pied, Ash, Cream, Blond Frosty, Blond Ivory, Orange Neck, Orange Whiteback, Pink, Roan, Tangerine, Tangerine Whiteback, Bull – eyed White, Cream Pied, Light Ash, Rosy Pied, Orange Pearled, Peach, Pink Pearled, Violet Neck, Tangerine Pearled, Champagne, Pearl Pied, Silver Ivory, Light Cream, Mimic Snow White, Platinum, Snow White, and Pattern Pied. Tangerine is found in two states and in one combination color: Rosy Tangerine (ry//ry Ta//+), Heterozygous (Ta//+), and Homozygous (Ta//Ta). In Rosy Tangerine (the combination color), the bird has a rosy influence; which means that a Heterozygous or Homozygous has been paired to a Rosy thus making it a Rosy Tangerine. Heterozygous and Homozygous means that they are true; it means that they don’t have any influences or hidden genes. They are pure. Frosty is lethal in Homozygous state. If you combine two Frosty Ringneck Dove then there is a 25% chance that the embryo will be dead in the egg; if the chicks are born then they might only live for two three days.

The genetic code for each Ringneck Dove Color is listed below.

White (dW//)
Blond (dB//)
Albino (al//al)
Ivory (iv//iv)
Frosty (Fr//+)
Tangerine (Ta//+)
Rosy ( ry//ry)
Pied (pi//pi)


Apricot (iv//iv Ta//+)
Light Ash (dB// Fr//+ Ta//+)
Orange Whiteback (dB// Ta//Ta M//M)
Sunkist (dB// ry//ry Fr//+)
Silver Ivory ( Fr//+ iv//iv)
Ash (Fr//+ Ta//+ (?)
Ice ( pi//pi Fr//+)
Peach (dB// ry//ry)
Tangerine (ry//ry Ta//+)
Mimic Snow White ( dB// iv//iv Fr//+)
Bull-Eyed White (dW//_ pi//pi)
Blond Ivory (dB// iv//iv)
Peach Pied (dB// ry//ry pi//pi)
Tangerine Pearled (ry//ry Ta//Ta M//M)
Snow white (dW// Fr//+)
Chinmoy (pi//pi Ta//+)
Rosy Pied ( ry//ry pi//pi)
Pink (dW// Ta//? +)
Tangerine Pied ( Ta//+ pi//pi)
Pearl Pied ( Ta//Ta pi//pi)
Cream (iv//iv ry//ry)
Orange (dB// Ta+)
Pink Pearled
Tangerine Whiteback ( Ta//Ta M//M)
Pattern Pied ( There isn’t a genetic code for pattern pied yet )
Cream Pied ( D+// iv//iv pi//pi ry//ry)
Orange Neck ( dB// Fr//+ Ta//Ta M//M )
Pink Pied
Champagne ( dB// iv//iv Ta//+)

Fawn Pied (dB// pi//pi)
Orange Pearled (dB// _ Ta//Ta)
Roan ( Fr//+ ry//ry)
Light Cream (dB// iv//iv ry//ry)

Blond Frosty ( dB// Fr//+)
Orange Pied (dB// Ta// pi//pi)
Violet Neck (Fr//+ Ta//Ta M//M)
Platinum ( iv//iv Fr//+ Ta//+)



The genetic code for each Ringneck Dove feather structure is listed below

Silky (L//+)

Tufted (Tf//+)

Crested (cr//cr)



This article is written by: Iqbal Niazi ©


----------

